# Defeated by the cold



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

It's Sunday morning, 5 degrees Fahrenheit + windchill, my 335d hasn't been driven since Wednesday night. Upon starting up, I hear a loud high pitch squeal coming from the engine bay, few minutes go by as I get out to scrape some ice off when suddenly the engine cuts out. I jump back in, iDrive tells me it's in limp mode and something has malfunctioned. I pull out the key and try to start again, engine springs alive for a mere second before dying again.

Towing it to the dealership on Monday morning to see what's wrong


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ouch, was sound like a fan belt squeal?

Maybe the hydraulic steering pump was frozen?

Sorry to hear, let us know what they find.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Take a look at this thread; somewhere in it is a video of the poster's noise, this might be the same thing you experienced. Hope the thread contains something of use to you: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=537260&highlight=noise

Edit: the video is on page 2, post number 40.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The squealing should not cause the engine to shut off?
Perhaps it's a fuel delivery problem?
Have you switched to Winterized Diesel?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

5 degrees?! How I miss living in MA! lol As mentioned above could be a fuel delivery issue caused by the diesel fuel gelling in the cold temps. Let us know what the dealer has to say.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless he tanked up south of the Mason-Dixon line and then parked in MA, it is highly doubtful he has a tank of "un-winterized" diesel, as all fuel that far north has been winterized for a few months now. Not saying you can't get a tank of bad diesel, but any fuel sold up there should handle 5 *F.

It will be interesting to hear what the dealer diagnoses.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> Take a look at this thread; somewhere in it is a video of the poster's noise, this might be the same thing you experienced. Hope the thread contains something of use to you: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=537260&highlight=noise
> 
> Edit: the video is on page 2, post number 40.


Yikes, no, definitely doesn't sound like that. The sound was emanating from where the DEF inlet is and engine bay. Not a belt squeal type of sound, much more like a pump squeal.

The tow truck driver suggested it was probably the fuel pump which I am inclined to agree as well. I had a bit under quarter-tank left filled up a week ago, so if the temperature then was still in the 20s and 30s, maybe it was less winterized? He also recommended me to add additives into my fuel, the same type trucks use.

I spoke to the service manager and he said all he's going to do is let it sit inside and warm up. When I asked him about fuel additives, he said BMW doesn't recommend adding any and he was going to look into it further.

In other news: my trunk doesn't latch close in the cold, I brought it in last week to get it repaired, they said they fixed it and today the same problem arose. Anyone else experience this?

I will update once I pick up the car later today.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

curious what could be reason. i took out my car last night after 4 days. And last night it was 2F (feels like was -9F) when I took it out. It hesitated and I drove slowly till everything warmed up and then everything was normal after 10mins


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

Was yours garaged? Mine wasn't.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Neither is mine. But after yesterday I felt I should drive it more often if its <20F. Whole of Nov I left it in storage (not heated) and it started up without any hesitation. But it wasnt this cold so I got away without any trouble.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

Picked up the car yesterday, the service note said:

"Let vehicle thaw, scanned and found 1 gallon of fuel remaining in tank, inadequate amount to be able to start vehicle in below 0 temperatures. Added a few gallons of fuel and started Engine. Bled fuel system."

The service manager initially charged me $2xx for the non-warranty-actionable labor that had incurred. I argued that nowhere in the manual did it specifically state that this vehicle required more than a gallon of fuel to start nor is any additives required in any operating temperature. He dropped the charge eventually.

On the way out, he mentioned that another diesel came in yesterday after mine and had their fuel gel up as well except with a half tank of diesel instead, so I guess no surprise there. When I asked him about the additives he recommended me to buy additives Audi sell for their diesels, but I'm still hesitant to put additives into my car unless I get something written that says it is ok, don't want to risk voiding any warranties.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

SennaVProst said:


> Picked up the car yesterday, the service note said:
> 
> "Let vehicle thaw, scanned and found 1 gallon of fuel remaining in tank, inadequate amount to be able to start vehicle in below 0 temperatures. Added a few gallons of fuel and started Engine. Bled fuel system."
> 
> ...


Good on ya for pressing them...you are precisely correct: they warrant the car against defects and your responsibility is to follow the manual.

Having said that, i'd never heard this about the diesel. Doesn't it have a fuel pre-heater ? Why would only a gallon not work?? Hmmmm.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd thought their point would been that if you have more fuel in it that the cold could not effect it as quickly. But the mentioning of a car with 1/2 a tank having issues kind of defeats that idea. I'd personally not run one that low on fuel more for fear of getting too low and introducing air into the system.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

I would definitely always fill up at half way point during this type of cold weather. Just to be safe.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like he did not have winter diesel if it gelled up. Certainly not a BMW problem.

Amount left in tank is only a time element, if over night perhaps a full tank won't freeze, but if left over a weekend or week, it most likely will freeze.

Problem solved, lesson learned!:thumbup:

Now we all know what to do when hell freezes over.:eeps:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

julesandtrish said:


> I would definitely always fill up at half way point during this type of cold weather. Just to be safe.


Even with gasoline it's not a good idea to let it get real low in cold weather. This is when condensation in the tank forms and you end up freezing a fuel line. Same result, car won't run.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Remember not all the fuel in the tank is "usable" fuel -- some of it just can't get reached by the pick up tube and fills the various nooks and crannies in the tank. That said, a gallon should have been enough -- but just barely. Did you use the Audi/VW additive?:angel:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

SennaVProst said:


> Picked up the car yesterday, the service note said:
> 
> "Let vehicle thaw, scanned and found 1 gallon of fuel remaining in tank, inadequate amount to be able to start vehicle in below 0 temperatures. Added a few gallons of fuel and started Engine. Bled fuel system."
> 
> ...


I have no special expertise on this subject but have at least one real experience with cold starting.The "one gallon" observation sounds a bit strange...particularly if that gallon was winter blend.My one experience with starting my "d" (or *any* diesel,for that matter) is: January 2011,central Quebec,car sat for ten hours (overnight) in *real* cold...no battery charger,garage,fuel additives...next morning,-31F (swear to God),it started like a champ.The only precaution I took,knowing in advance that it was gonna get *cold*,was to fill up at a local Shell station before calling it a night.Locally blended diesel and a good battery are the keys,IMO.Perhaps a good amount of fuel might also be wise.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

SennaVProst said:


> ... I had a bit under quarter-tank left ...


That should be more than one gallon of fuel.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

UncleJ said:


> Remember not all the fuel in the tank is "usable" fuel -- some of it just can't get reached by the pick up tube and fills the various nooks and crannies in the tank. That said, a gallon should have been enough -- but just barely. Did you use the Audi/VW additive?:angel:


The VW additive is Stanadyne (sp?). They used to pour a bottle in the tank on the late model TDI's when it was in for service however IIRC that was before ULSD (ULSD is required to have significantly lower levels of water when compared to LSD).


----------

